# Victoria, BC



## aladywhoknows (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello, I'm not so much an expat but I've been lurking these forums and love it here 

We live in Niagara Falls and are in the thinking stages of moving to Victoria. We are familiar with the neighbourhoods as we have visited before. My question is more along the lines of HOW exactly to move cross country. 

We have a 5 bedroom house and are not attached to any of our belongings. We plan to find a 3 bedroom apartmet or house when we arrive. Is selling everything and driving over the best way? We'll be on a budget during the move.

I'm assuming we won't have jobs when we arrive either (how do you get a job before moving that distance?) So what do you do? Arrive and stay at a hotel until you find an apartment and job? We would come with 3 months living expenses saved, probably more.

Last question for those in Victoria: We have 2 boys, 8 and 5. I'm aware there's no true bad areas in Victoria, but what surrounding towns and cities are the greastest for the money?


----------

